# COUNTERFEITS of Repentance



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 22, 2008)

To discover what true repentance is, I shall first show what it is not. There are several counterfeits of repentance, which might occasion that saying of Augustine that "repentance damns many". He meant a false repentance; a person may delude himself with counterfeit repentance: 


1. The first counterfeit of repentance, is LEGAL TERROR.

A man has gone on long in sin. At last God arrests him, shows him what desperate hazard he has run—and he is filled with anguish. But after a while, the tempest of conscience is blown over, and he is quiet. Then he concludes that he is a true penitent because he has felt some bitterness in sin. Do not be deceived! This is not true repentance! Both Ahab and Judas had great trouble of mind. It is one thing to be a terrified sinner—and another to be a repenting sinner. Sense of guilt is enough to breed terror in the conscience. Only infusion of divine grace, breeds true repentance. If pain and trouble were sufficient to repentance, then the damned in hell should be most penitent, for they are most in anguish. "Men gnawed their tongues in agony and cursed the God of heaven because of their pains and their sores, but they refused to repent of what they had done!" Revelation 16:10-11. Repentance depends upon a change of heart. There may be terror—yet with no change of heart. "I preached that they should repent and turn to God and prove their repentance by their deeds." Acts 26:20 


2. Another counterfeit about repentance, is RESOLUTION AGAINST SIN.

A person may purpose and make vows—yet be no penitent. "You said, I will not transgress" (Jer. 2:20). Here was a good resolution. But see what follows: "but still you would not obey me. On every hill and under every green tree, you have prostituted yourselves by bowing down to idols!" Notwithstanding her solemn engagements, they played fast and loose with God—and ran after their idols!

We see by experience what protestations against sin, a person will make when he is on his sick-bed, if God should recover him again. Yet if that person does recover—he is as bad as ever. He shows his old heart in a new temptation. Resolutions against sin may arise: 

(1) From present extremity; not because sin is sinful—but because it is painful. This kind of resolution will vanish. 

(2) From fear of future evil, an apprehension of death and hell. "I looked, and there before me was a pale horse! Its rider was named Death, and Hell was following close behind him!" (Rev. 6:8). What will a sinner not do—what vows will he not make—when he knows he must die and stand before the God in judgment? Self-love raises a sickbed repentance. But if he recovers—the love of sin will prevail against it. Trust not to a such passionate resolution; it is raised in a storm—and will die in a calm! 


3. The third counterfeit about repentance, is the leaving of many sinful ways.

It is a great matter, I confess, to leave sin. So dear is sin to a man—that he will rather part with a child than with a lust! "Shall I give the fruit of my body—for the sin of my soul?" (Micah 6:7). Sin may be parted with—yet without repentance. 

(1) A man may part with some sins and keep others. Herod reformed many things which were amiss—but could not leave his beloved Herodias. 

(2) An old sin may be left in order to entertain a new sin—as you get rid an old servant to take another. This is to exchange a sin. Sin may be exchanged—and the heart remained unchanged. He who was a profligate in his youth, turns to be a miser in his old age. A slave is sold to a Jew; the Jew sells him to a Turk. Here the master is changed—but he is a slave still. So a man moves from one vice to another—but remains an unrepentant sinner still. 

(3) A sin may be left not so much from strength of grace—as from reasons of prudence. A man sees that though such a sin is for his pleasure—yet it is not for his best interest. It will eclipse his credit, harm his health, or impair his estate. Therefore, for prudential reasons, he dismisses it. But true leaving of sin, is when the acts of sin cease from a principle of grace infused into the soul—as the air ceases to be dark from the infusion of light.

THOMAS WATSON


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 22, 2008)

To be honest, this has left me very uneasy(maybe it's because of such little sleep though). This is a stupid question, but how does one know what is true repentance then?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 22, 2008)

ServantofGod said:


> To be honest, this has left me very uneasy(maybe it's because of such little sleep though). This is a stupid question, but how does one know what is true repentance then?




Has it left you with a hatred for sin in yourself and others? Has it left you with a desire for Christ to the point that if you don't have Him you think you'll die? Does it leave you meditating on the Word of God everyday? Does it leave you with a holy fear of offending God? Has it changed your life? After your repentance has it left you 'panting' after God? Has it left you with a desire in your heart for true holiness and not just something painted on for a show unto the world? Has it made you LOVE the Church and the fellowship of the saints? Does it make you want to serve them in any way you can?
In other words, has repentance born fruit unto God in your life?


----------



## danmpem (Mar 22, 2008)

I know this is going to sound strange, but is this from Watson's The Doctrine of Repentance?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 22, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I know this is going to sound strange, but is this from Watson's The Doctrine of Repentance?



Yes it is brother.

Repentance


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 22, 2008)

ServantofGod said:


> To be honest, this has left me very uneasy(maybe it's because of such little sleep though). This is a stupid question, but how does one know what is true repentance then?




BTW dear brother, it should make us all uneasy. It should give us a holy fear of proving out to be a reprobate and an apostate in the end. We should all be diligent to make "our calling and election sure" and make us "strive to enter at the strait gate". Remeber, many people think they are saved when they are not according to Lord in Matthew ch. 7. Our hearts our so deceitful and wicked that it should drive us to our knees before God daily.



Mat 7:13 Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat:
Mat 7:14 Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it.
Mat 7:15 Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves. 
Mat 7:16 Ye shall know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles? 
Mat 7:17 Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit. 
Mat 7:18 A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit.
Mat 7:19 Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire. 
Mat 7:20 Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them. 
Mat 7:21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven. 
Mat 7:22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works? 
Mat 7:23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity. 
Mat 7:24 Therefore whosoever heareth these sayings of mine, and doeth them, I will liken him unto a wise man, which built his house upon a rock: 
Mat 7:25 And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat upon that house; and it fell not: for it was founded upon a rock. 
Mat 7:26 And every one that heareth these sayings of mine, and doeth them not, shall be likened unto a foolish man, which built his house upon the sand: 
Mat 7:27 And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat upon that house; and it fell: and great was the fall of it.


----------



## mark (Mar 22, 2008)

*repentance*

From the pen of John Calvin:

"Now the hatred of sin, which is the beginning of repentance, first gives us access to the knowledge of Christ, who reveals himself to none but poor and afflicted sinners...Accordingly, we must strive toward repentnace itself...and pursue it to the very end _if we would abide in Christ._

...Yet we must note that this condition is not so laid down as if our repentance were the basis of our deserving pardon, but rather, because _the Lord has determined to have pity on men _to the end that they may repent, he indicates in what direction men should proceed if they wish to obtain grace. 


...[believers are to] hasten to God and yearn for him in order that, _having been engrafted into the life and death of Christ_, he may give attention to continual repentance.

...For no one ever hates sin unless he has previously been seized with a love of righteousness.

~Institutes, Book 3, Ch 3. 20. italics mine (did they have italics 500 years ago?)

Calvin's doctrine of repentance, is founded upon the doctrine of union with Christ. When Christ reveals himself to sinners, this is when they repent (Damascus Road). And having union with him, they may then live a life of continued repentance. It makes more sense to talk about union with Christ as the starting point when talking about true and false repentance. 

Judas is the perfect example of sorrow for sin, not sin against the holy Christ, but fear of whatever unpleasant circumstances result of that sin. Contrarily, Peter repented of his denial of Christ; and this is because he already knew him: "Go away from me Lord, for I am a sinner... Don't be afraid. For now on, you'll be catching men." (Luke 5:8-10).

Union with Christ is the starting point and foundation of our life of repentance. Let us have assurance that we are forgiven of our sins through Christ, and therefore strive to work out our salvation with fear and trembling. Let's be careful not to "navel gaze" at our wicked hearts--for they have been regenerated and renewed by the Holy Spirit. If we keep our eyes fixed on Jesus, then we can live a life of humility, fear the Lord, and walk in the way of righteousness.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 22, 2008)

Yikes. Very convicting.

I am sorry that God says this or that.
I am sorry I got caught.
I am sorry you noticed my sin.
I am sorry that I have to leave off my sin that I delight in.
I am sorry that God is such a strict Taskmaster.


A lot of people say sorry to God.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 22, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, this has left me very uneasy(maybe it's because of such little sleep though). This is a stupid question, but how does one know what is true repentance then?
> ...



My heart is so deceitful I can say "yes" to all of these, and turn around and sin again. Besetting sins: If we have true repentance, can a Christian have besetting sins?


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 22, 2008)

BTW, Mr. Farley, thank you for posting this. It will keep me in thought for a good time, and then some.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

On repentance Calvin also said:

"True repentance is *firm and constant*, and makes us war with the evil that is in us, not for a day or a week, but without end and without intermission." --Short Treatise on the Supper of Our Lord (Tracts II:178).

Jonathan Edwards wrote:

*"All true and saving repentance tends to holy practice."*


So then, it seems that these outward, visible, counterfeits of repentance would be hard to distinguish from real genuine Gospel repentance. And such is the experience of many of the Puritan writers.

For example, I think we see pictures of each of these three counterfeit repentances characterized by John Bunyan in Pilgrim's Progress when Christian meets Mr. Worldly Wiseman at the base of Mt. Sinai and hears of Mr. Legality, and his son Civility who dwells in the city Morality.

It is not until after Christian passes through the wicket gate and kneels at the cross that we see genuine repentance. And this repentance leads him to as Calvin said, make war with evil when he does combat with Apollyon on the King's Highway.

Satan is a master counterfeiter, and thus we are encouraged in Scripture to "make our calling and election sure" and to examine ourselves, that we truly are in the faith!


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 22, 2008)

Spurgeon once wrote that a sure mark of false repentance was that a man who sinned bruised too lightly and healed too quickly.


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 22, 2008)

Don Kistler said:


> Spurgeon once wrote that a sure mark of false repentance was that a man who sinned bruised too lightly and healed too quickly.



I find it different for each case. There are sins that when I repent I am bruised deeply, and take weeks to heal. Others, that don't seem so serious, I can brush within the hour.


----------

